# A plus to recession?



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Saw a quick report this morning - that the customary surge in DIVORCE that the Spanish Summer Holiday seems to encourage - has dropped by 30%. - Yes THIRTY.

One reason cited is that nobody can afford the separation. Apart from the costs themselves - many believe that a single salary is insufficient to maintain a household.

So given the options of "struggle on" or "back to Mum&dad" - more are electing "struggle on".


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There is always a good side to most things, Spain (and the world), needed a good shaking down and to be told don´t do that again!. Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Problem I see is that "struggle on" could lead to more "fisticuffs"


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes I agree Chris. I belong to a Spanish womens group ( nearest thing I could find to W.I. )
and I could not believe the scale of the domestic violence in Spanish households. We have a association in Huescar which tries to deal with it but there are no safe houses for the women to go to. Nearest is Granada.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Mame said:


> Yes I agree Chris. I belong to a Spanish womens group ( nearest thing I could find to W.I. )
> and I could not believe the scale of the domestic violence in Spanish households. We have a association in Huescar which tries to deal with it but there are no safe houses for the women to go to. Nearest is Granada.


Yes tis true, domestic violence in Spain is rife and the amount of muertos is even more shocking, terrible in fact. But what does the government do to change things ?

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

We're going off tack a bit - But sadly domestic violence is not as one sided as it seems. I'm not condoning it at all - BUT it's not JUST that "Spanish macho" thing. It's VERY complex imo. It is however currently VERY visible here. 

But I'm often really surprised how rife it is in the UK. It's just there it still seems to hide out of sight a bit more. That or I'm very unfortunate in that there scars of it amongst many of my UK friends. And I don't really maintain contact with many.

I'm not sure it's something a Government CAN change btw.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> We're going off tack a bit - But sadly domestic violence is not as one sided as it seems. I'm not condoning it at all - BUT it's not JUST that "Spanish macho" thing. It's VERY complex imo. It is however currently VERY visible here.
> 
> But I'm often really surprised how rife it is in the UK. It's just there it still seems to hide out of sight a bit more. That or I'm very unfortunate in that there scars of it amongst many of my UK friends. And I don't really maintain contact with many.
> 
> I'm not sure it's something a Government CAN change btw.


I think a lot of it has to do with education, which the government can do something about, although maybe it would be worth the church saying something about it, after all, there seems to be quite a few Catholics in Spain - lol


----------

